# RC Airboats



## Chris S. (Dec 20, 2004)

Nice site you have here. :thumbsup:
My fetish is rc airboats...I builb my own, I've been building them for some time now.
We have a blast with them. Here is a few pics of some of my creations. You can find more pics and videos here. www.rcairboats.net 
Looking forward to meeting new friends here.


----------



## Wakester (Dec 7, 2004)

Those are pretty sweet. I can't believe how tight they turn. I like the beige one with the prop cage and the lip on the front - it looks more like a real one and it seems like it would handle the chop better.

I just ordered a single engine electric to run in the canal behind my house which BTW is very big and always butter so I could easily run one of those, but I'm just getting back into RC and nitro is a little intimidating at this point.

Nice boats.


----------



## Chris S. (Dec 20, 2004)

Thanks Wakester!
We are trying to get some organized racing of these boats!
A group of us are trying to get together in the early spring. Location unknown right not. Its favoring North Florida.


----------



## PITBULL (Sep 25, 2001)

I had an airboat back in the 70s I think it was made by Dumas.It was a kit I put together.I had a K&B40 on it.It was pretty quick.I put a lot of runs on it.But one day for some reason I decided to reach through the prop while it was running wide open to adjust the needle valve! ouch!! that sucker put 6 stitches in my hand! .I had fun with it though.It would be cool to race one....I took a ride inna real one several years back.We rode around the lowlands here on the S.C. coast.It would go through and over just about anything it seemed.
p.s. be carefull of that prop..


----------



## Chris S. (Dec 20, 2004)

I was born and raised on a 750 square mile lake. So airboats is a natural trait for me. I have several friends that drag race professionally, ones father owns a world record, and several friends that build custom airboats for a living. That is where I get most of my ideas from.
Airboats are a blast but just like the big ones....they can be dangerous.

You must think about the prop at all times. I think about everything I'm going to do twice before I actuallt do it. I value my fingers!!

Take care and Happy Holidays!


----------



## boatman (Oct 7, 2004)

well well i havent been here in a long time :wave: 
i see you found this web site too chris :thumbsup: 
winter is setting on so im building all types of strange 
air boats  








this is the first S.P.A.B. airboat design i came up with 
ok you want to know what S.P.A.B is ,simple pastic air boat 
i took it from the airplane guys S.P.A.D planes lol


----------



## captbob (May 16, 2005)

Does anyone have information on maintenance of electric boat motors? Are there any :wave: organizes race with RC boats


----------



## Chris S. (Dec 20, 2004)

Not sure on the maintenance of electric motors....I'm a nitro man myself. I love to hear them wind up! got to have the sound....lol

We have started the RCAA, Radio Controlled Airboat Association. We are looking into having annual events to get together and race our boats. We meet pretty regularly in Florida to run them, with good turn outs. We have also started documenting speed records for rc airboats. For more info on the RCAA, click here. You can also view the current records there also.


----------



## boatman (Oct 7, 2004)

maintance if fairly easy on electric motors just oil the bushings or bearings 
also there is the M.AB.A organization 
Model Airboat Association 
they have their own web site http://www.m-ab-a.com
also check out http://www.cajungatorairboats.com/


----------



## Chris S. (Dec 20, 2004)

The RCAA has members throughout the world, 6 countries. We are 31 members strong with members joining in all the time. There are no dues or fees to pay, just bring your enthusiasm and love that you have for your hobby. This is a self contained organization where the members donate what is needed. The RCAA has big plans and ideas coming up very soon. Alot of time and thought has gone into this organization.

The RCAA meets on the first and third Wednesday of every month on Yahoo instant messanger. To join in on the meetings, simply IM, dadaddyro , and I will add you to the conference list. We are looking forward to seeing you at the next meeting. Any questions, email [email protected] and I'll gladly answer any of your questions.

The RCAA...the place to be for the rc airboat enthusiast.


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

captbob said:


> Does anyone have information on maintenance of electric boat motors? Are there any :wave: organizes race with RC boats


also other boat orgs.
IMPBA and the APBA


----------



## dvonlangen (Jul 21, 2008)

ive always been interested in rc airboats. i own four rc planes though. i was wondering if any of you know a nitro rc airboat company that sells just the hull, radio box, engine mount, etc. because having rc planes i already have electronics and engines. thanks


----------



## dvonlangen (Jul 21, 2008)

oh yea send link to [email protected]


----------



## Chris S. (Dec 20, 2004)

I manufacture my own line of airboats.

I sent you an email.


----------



## junglelord (Mar 6, 2007)

I am interested Chris....send me some info too please.
cheers


----------



## Chris S. (Dec 20, 2004)

You can find all the info on my website, www.rcairboats.net

Junglelord, I tried to send you an email but was unsuccessful. Guess your account may be set to private.


----------



## Chris S. (Dec 20, 2004)

Junglelord,

I have been emailing you, but the emails keep getting rejected.
Email me if your still interested. [email protected]


----------

